# welchen drucker?



## drash (16. Juni 2002)

brauche einen neuen tintenstrahldrucker, da mein alter defekt ist. weiss aber nicht welchen ich nehmen soll, welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen??


----------



## goela (17. Juni 2002)

Tja, dann muss man erst mal ein paar Details klären:

- Was willst Du drucken? (Fotos, Text?)
- Wieviel willst Du drucken?
- Fotos randlos drucken
- Was ist Dir wichtiger? Qualität oder Geschwindigkeit
- Preis?

Wie Du siehst, kommt es ganz darauf an!!!!!


----------



## NIC140903 (18. Juni 2002)

also allgemein, wenns um tintenstrahldrucker geht würd ich sagen: epson

also ich hab den epson stylus color 740, der geht bis zu ner 1400er auflösung, is eigentlich relativ schnell (nichts im vergleich zu den aktuellsten, meiner is schon etwas älter) und vom preis her sind die epsons auch ziemlich gut

ach ja: photoquali is ziemlich geil wenn man das richtige papier hat


----------



## Nuklearflo (18. Juni 2002)

Also, ich kann Canon empfehlen, da die Patronen verhältnismäßig günstig sind...


----------



## goela (18. Juni 2002)

...und ich habe den HP970cxi mit Duplexeinheit!

Aber wie ja schon oben erwähnt, kommt es darauf an, was man drucken will!


----------

